# four hour drive to warmer weather



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm going on a trip next week and have to take my hedgehog. Since I've never traveled with a hedgehog before so I want to make sure I know everything that I will need to.

First of all, I know that it is safest to take a hedgehog in a carrier. A carrier like this would fit easier in my car than a cat carrier:
[attachment=0:2li2w435]carrier.jpg[/attachment:2li2w435] Would this work or do I need to use my old cat carrier?

I was also wondering about temperature in the car. How can I keep it from getting too hot with out getting drafty from the air conditioner? I also wasn't sure what temperature to keep the car. Since hedgehogs can get car sick I was thinking that I could keep it a little cooler than 75 like I usually do, maybe 73?

Should I have food and water available since it's a fairly long drive?

Are there any other major points I'm missing here?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

are you travelling during the day or night? If possible, I would reccomend day travel as your hedgie will be sleeping. If that's the case, you shouldn't need to offer anything (unless the hedgie wakes up & is looking for something).

I would recommend a hard sided solid (with ventalation) cat carrier. If there is an accident, your hedgie will be better protected. That said, I would also recommend filling it with familiar smells to provide padding (small hedige you don't want bouncing around inside a hard cage). If you already have a cat carrier, depending on the state of it, I would recommend using that instead. Remember to buckle it into the seat. That said, vetran hedgie owners I'm sure can give better advice.

Remember to bring familiar water where you're travelling to so not to uppset the hedgie's stomach during any transition or vaction time (I'm not sure the reason you're travelling).


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would also suggest daytime travel if you can. It seems like the cat carrier would be safer than the cage you showed, and would keep the hedgehog from getting chills from drafts. If you keep the hedgehog in the backseat, I think you could have the vents open in the front without bothering hedgie, but make sure they're not pointed towards the cage. Make sure any vents in the backseat are closed. If he/she will be in the front, I would keep the vents closed on the hedgie's side, and keep yours pointed away. You'll want to keep the temperature around 75, I think, since it'll be cooler because of air conditioning.
I've also read that it's a good idea to stop and check on hedgie every hour or so while driving, especially if you're driving alone. You can make sure he/she is still sleeping, and hasn't pooped or thrown up in the carrier. 
I wouldn't have food or water available in the carrier, since they could spill during the drive, or the bowls could hit the hedgehog. Also, if hedgie does get carsick, food would make it worse. I would offer water during the breaks, in case hedgie wants it, but no food. I've also read that you should remove food for a few hours before the drive, in case of car sickness.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's pretty small and you really couldn't use much bedding inside. A small hard sided cat carrier is the safest and can be buckled into the vehicle. Write your name, full address, phone number, hedgehogs name and emergency contact information on a tag and attach it to the carrier just in case of accident. 

The middle of the rear seat is the safest and will be out of direct sun regardless of what direction you are going. Make sure the sun isn't coming in the back window.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm leaving tomorrow morning. Thanks for all the help!


----------

